

.app gTLD domain pre-registrations now open - rjstelling
https://dotappapp.com/preregister.aspx

======
robtoo
Other than a general comment that .app is a solution looking for a problem...

 _These are domains that are likely to be reserved for shared community use.
angrybirds.app [...] google.app_

I can't see that reserving these for "shared community use" will work out
well.

